# Coyote Hunting



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Alright, well we were talking about using centerfires during daylight. 

Why someone would try a squirrel gun on coyotes is beyond me. I wouldn't try an HMR, I know that.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought one JUST for night-time coyote/fox hunting. Although I ended up setting on a Marlin 882L, but it serves the same purpose. 

Have you seen these lights??

http://www.restorc.com/product-all.asp

I played with one at the World Predator Expo, and it seems like just about the sweetest scope-mounted light on the planet. I'll have one by tax time


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Andy Lewand uses that light...


----------



## keweenaw Lung-buster (May 4, 2008)

.22-250 is a great round. You'll always have much debate over the "right" round and we all have our favorites. 

You asked if that was a good round and the answer is ABSOLUTELY. 

Basic gear...

A gun you are comfortable shooting and is legal for the area and times you plan to hunt. Fur preservation will be the dictating factor or selection.

A couple good mouth calls. Sceery makes some good ones with good tone. Crow, mouse squeaker, double howler, bleat call, cotton tail distress, Blue jay...to name a few that should be considered. There are tons of call choices...I suggest you have more than one. As you know they do freeze and multiple calls allow you to change things up a bit depending on the day/time/environment.

E-calls are varied. I have a Primos Powerdog. It is good and fairly inexpensive and remote. Fox Pro has their new cost-efficient model (Spit fire I think) and it is FANTASTIC. My hunting buddy has it and I wish I would have paid the extra $40 bucks. The high-end Fox Pros are really nice...But I don't think you really need to spend that kind of money. To me the only real advantage of an e-call is the remote access when you are hunting solo. It gives you variety to your setup. I really like my mouth calls. 

Decoy - go to your local X-mart store...go to the pet section...grab a play mouse for the cat - preferably something with a dangly tail or add a feather to it...stick it on the end of a clothes hanger or and ol'd tip up and there you go. Total cost $3.97.

Clothing as appropriate and you are in business. 

As for bait...its a good way to set, but as someone pointed out it can be illegal in some areas and it also does not allow for mobility. Your calls will be your best friend and allow you variety in your sets.

Post pictures when you get em'!


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I am looking to get setup in Coyote hunting this year as well. This is my plan. First I am going to buy a Savage XP 223 combo. Then I am going to camo it in snow camo. Next I am going to buy a snow camo suit. Then I am going to get the Spitfire Caller from Foxpro. 

I don't do as much ice fishing so this is going to be my winter time activity.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Not a bad idea, just don't paint your brand new gun in case you want to get rid of it one day. Use womens white nylons, athletic tape and white ace wrap that clings to itself. All can be found at a Walmart or Meijer for under $10.


----------

